# Top 10 Cars of the 2013 Frankfurt Motor Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Geographically speaking, the Frankfurt Motor Show is one of the biggest auto shows in the world. Aside from being a venue to wear holes through countless pairs of sweaty dress socks, it's a place where a venerable collection of sheet metal is sure to arrive every two years.

If the 2013 show proves anything, it's that auto manufacturers are almost unanimously in love with two things: concept cars and hybrid drivetrains. Years ago, that idea would have been more depressing than drinking cheap drip coffee in Seattle.

Thankfully, hybrid drivetrains are much more than a way to save on gas these days. They're quickly being adapted to performance applications; sometimes with blistering results. 

Check out AutoGuide.com's top 10 cars of the show and see what was the most impressive debut in Frankfurt

More: *Top 10 Cars of the 2013 Frankfurt Motor Show* on AutoGuide.com


----------

